# Face Paint??



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

How many here in Utah use face paint? or a mask? Is it necessary?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I use a mask depending on the day. It cuts out the glare and shine coming off of my face. I hate make-up with a passion. besides looking cool...I've found a mask works just as well and there is no clean up afterward.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I use both.I like the paint better. but use the mask a lot.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

No paint no mask. I do grow a beard though. I used to use paint until I realized that spending time in front of a mirror putting on make up and washing it off after a long day hunting. When I just wanted to eat and go to bed. Was a pain and girly at best. :lol:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Really a funny thought if you think of some burly hunter putting on make up then his favorite outfit and spraying himself down with scent. Ready for night on the town. Good thing archers don't carry a possibles bag. Or murse. If they did. Gayest sport ever! :lol:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

we used to use it tons back in the day. now im too slow and noisy to get close to anything so I dont use it anymore.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

we used to use it tons back in the day. now im too slow and noisy to get close to anything so I dont use it anymore.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

we used to use it tons back in the day. now im too slow and noisy to get close to anything so I dont use it anymore.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

we used to use it tons back in the day. now im too slow and noisy to get close to anything so I dont use it anymore.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, OK!!! We get it little buck! Sheesh! :mrgreen:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry, I figure if my pc is slow clicking 10 times will make it faster?? nope just posts things too many times.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

But what would you do back in the day?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Now, IB, I'll grant that face paint can be a bit gay...

[attachment=3:1tn3kqbd]paint.JPG[/attachment:1tn3kqbd]

But a mask can be every bit of that...

[attachment=2:1tn3kqbd]gay.jpg[/attachment:1tn3kqbd]

So like my ancestors before me, I prefer another way...

[attachment=1:1tn3kqbd]Braveheart.jpg[/attachment:1tn3kqbd]

But the serious bowhunter wears a kilt. When some metro-sexual suggests it's a skirt, I point out that it's only a skirt if you wear something underneath.

[attachment=0:1tn3kqbd]354914-kilt.jpg[/attachment:1tn3kqbd]


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

wont wear makeup. Too girlie.

I grow a manly patchy beard!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

mask keeps the bugs off


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

If I wear a mask it messes up my anchor point (archery)... So if I am getting serious and trying to stack everything in my favor, I wear paint...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got two kilts but don't wear face paint.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you guys kidding.....I wear nothing, I am so close to the forest floor all animals scan right over my head. :roll:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

> *I wear nothing*, I am so close to the forest floor all animals scan right over my head. :roll:


Bet that makes for interesting conversation when you run into other hunters in the hills. Guess atleast I'll know its you if I run into you on the hill :mrgreen:


----------

